# Beginners Guide?



## Tim F (Oct 28, 2012)

Hi all,

Just picked by friend up an rlt-73 for a friend and really like the look of some of the military watches, are there any good guides to get me started? Happy to watch videos too!

Thanks, Tim


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

Tim F said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just picked by friend up an rlt-73 for a friend and really like the look of some of the military watches, are there any good guides to get me started? Happy to watch videos too!
> 
> Thanks, Tim


 Hi Tim and welcome.

I started collecting military watches not all that long ago, as i brought a CWC G10 Quartz 1984 from a naval salvage site and then found out that of the Quartz type there are 5 different configurations and also 4 different services represented.

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/87733-military-watches-what-is-one/&do=embed

There are loads of interesting articals posted on this very site by persons with a greater knowledge than mine that are well worth reading.

Personally i use the e-bay as a rough guide as to price,totting up the prices of simlar listed items then taking an average

Then off to the auction sites around the country via The Saleroom site to trawl endless listings looking for a bargin (and they are out there tho not always described as military watch you have to do your homework by scanning endless pictures and e-mail for a condition report if wanted ) either leave a bid to the max you wish to pay or join live on the day and bid live. the site does charge 3% on top of auction fees and there is p+p to pay but if you work out beforehand your top limit you can get some real bargins i have!

Good luck with your searching Happy Hunting.

Just realised i could be shooting myself in the foot ha ha. But its all good sport.


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

Have a look at The Military Watch Resource (MWR) which is purely for military issued pieces. Should give you a better idea of what's out there.

*

*


----------



## Bling9er (Oct 28, 2016)

Came across this excellent site last week which has some good comparisons on it for the major military brands...

http://www.military-watches.net/Home_Page.html


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

I'd just do a search on forums & the 'net,

I'd recommend CWC G10's as a great way to collect military watches, there's quite a few variations & they're not mental money (yet).

Be warned though it's addictive :yes:


----------

